# Crankshaft sprocket retainer bolt...



## mileseven (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the engine out of my 2001 Passat, and the next step is to remove the crankshaft sprocket and then the front oil seal/housing. I am taking the block to my machine shop to have some work done. The problem is that the bolt won't move for anything. I have put nearly 350 ft lbs of torque on it and it won't move. No where have I read that the bolt is reverse thread, but I'm getting a little worried that it could be. Does anyone have any information they could share with me? Thanks very much.


----------



## alex4motion (Mar 26, 2009)

I just did the timing belt over the weekend and it was not easy to unscrew,it was pretty tight. When re-installing you need to torque to 148 ft-pound plus a half a turn, I was not able to go to a half a turn with my two feet long torque wrench, maybe went to a quarter or a little more but never a half. So a 1/2'' bar with a piece of 3 feet long pipe should do the job

Good luck


----------



## mileseven (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks very much for the reply. After about 4 hours of working on one bolt I ended up getting it off. It took my entire weight on the end of a 2 foot bar, but it finally turned.


----------

